# Canberra - Lake Burley Griffin 10/12/06



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sunday, bloody Sunday...

After such a fun day yesterday with my Sister on LBG and not much else scheduled this weekend ( Apart from an afternoon BBQ ) I decided mid morning to have a solo crack at some natives along the edge of Black Mountain peninsula and play with some Redfin on the way over... They are so cute im sure they just want to come and play with the yak!

End of a triathalon around the Bay side with crap loads of cars, not sure what event it was but plenty of swimmers still in the water with angry men in their 2 stroke tinnys on patrol for wayward souls... The race finish was next to the launch site and luckily as I entered the waters edge the population migrated away from LBG to recover at home.

Very similar route to yesterday, departing Yarralumla Bay around 10am and heading towards BMP I was very interested in how long my batteries would last in the FF ( AA Energizer x 8 on about there 5th hour ) so wasn't paying attention when my Pakrat went bezerk after about 60 seconds on the troll... A 30cm Redfin was released unharmed beside the yak.










Tried to push over towards BMP when I got a double hook up about 10 strokes out from previous fish, noticed a huge school on the sounder so chucked the baitcaster out with a small Viking Talisman to float around while I retrieved the other 2 rods... oh no, for the first time in my life i have managed to get a TRIPLE HOOKUP!

These 3 fish ( 2 spat the hook at the edge of yak due to urgency of retrieval ) were all fairly small about 20cm in size, having a ball I decided before I hit the natives I would transfer to Redfin land and try my luck in my favourite spot... Bit cleaner today with no Swan golems guarding the entrance, managed to extract 4 Redfin in about 5 minutes ( Biggest about 25cm ), they may have been small but they would engulf both sets of trebles or foul hook the second set with there constant headshakes.

Ok so the Redfin were on fire, water temperature was a whopping 24 degrees and BMP was in my sights, absolutely no wind but a fair bit of surface weed around the edge accompanied by a million Carp cruising around about 1m below the surface ( Where is Red and his hand spear when you need him / it? ).










Talisman was deployed along with a larger Pakrat and a Craftmaster Deep Merlin to get down towards the bottom ( Yes I managed to troll 3 rods without incident ), pulled about 4 tiny Redfin in very quick succession even though no fish showed on the FF.. the Redfin really seemed to like the merlin, Girlfriend bought it from A Mart yesterday after I cried about losing the red Plow on Saturday ( What a lovely future wife she will make! ).

The talisman took a huge hit so I grabbed the rod from the holder, felt the weight and commenced retrieve only to have pulled the hooks ( Due to trolling with 12lb braid / 20lb leader? )... Damn so close to a native, im guessing a Golden but only because im not sure what a Cod will hit like and only god would enjoy teasing me... That and I would sell my soul for another Golden Perch.

Taking photos of some wildlife i moved down towards Redfin land for a few more English Perch, little buggers were everywhere and i had already clocked up over 15 before I had even thought of going home... Water temp hit 25 Degrees near the smaller island and the heat was taking its toll, luckily I decided to bite Red Pheonix's style ( Who bit Gatesy's style ) and wear my new 'Sheik' Columbia PFG hat along with tons of sunscreen.










Left knee was clicking and getting sore so a slow drift from Redfin land to the Bay was in order, Pakrat went out along with the Merlin to catch me a feed before I left... ZZzzzt ZZzzzzt DOUBLE HOOKUP, First fish fought hard and even wrapped himself in weed to try and get away before he was placed in net and lure removed ( Lure was chucked over the side with bail arm over ), next fish was exactly the same size and fought hard so I decided to lift him in without net seeing as though it was already occupied, 2 larger Redfin just shy of 30cm...

A glance to the left and I noticed braid peeling from my Daiwa, the bail arm wasnt clicked over and the lure had been smashed on the surface ( Bastard fish went deep once pressure was applied ) before spitting the hook sighted next to the yak, no other fish has tested my drag setting's in LBG like that one did... Estimated Redfin size of 45cm! <sigh>

What to eat for pre - dinner tonight? Hmmm...










Called it a day and kept the 2 larger Redfin for a feed, packed up the yak and went home a happy camper... After missing out on a yak for the last 2 weeks due to work and travel commitments i feel satisfied but im pretty sore after so much pedaling solo ( Have now explained to the Girlfriend that i must go on the Yak twice a week and at least once a weekend ), maybe this way I can have my 21 or so English Perch over the weekend and eat it too!

From now on I will supply a paddle chart with every report, LBG may be my favourite domain but only due to other people showing me where to go and teaching me the ways of the wascally wedfin... Its a massive body of man made water with some real soul to it and deserves to be enjoyed by all, yak or no yak ( Many familys on the waters edge today, people swimming, fishing, paddling, crying, yelling and generally having fun made me feel proud to live in Canberra ).

May have sucked 20 years of my life away but im working on repairing old grudges in the future...










Hope you enjoyed the report! 8)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Yup, I enjoyed the report, Paffoh. Good story and pics. Well done. Sounds like an awesome day on the water. And yes, the cure for sore legs/arms is to get out there more often.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Excellent report and good fishing Derek. Hope you crack on to the natives soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Great stuff, beats sitting at home getting nagged :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Great report and an enjoyable read there Paffo. Makes me want to head down that way and chuck a line in!
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice report Paffoh.

I know the feeling about chasing natives and ending having fun with redfin.

One day it will be our turn .... pleaseeeee. :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice report Derek, shame about the natives though.

I am keen for a trip out, early morning to BMP for some spinnerbait tossing around the drop offs (wonder if Funda got me motivated) maybe this weekend.....would you be keen?

I will seek permission from the wife and out a post up in the trip's section tomorrow.....If i am allowed!

Ashley


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Report Derek,

A triple hookup, not bad mate :wink:

Love the map thing you have going there, does that come from your GPS or is it put together manually?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

unreal Paffoh... and a trifecta to mate, niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report Paffoh, geez you guys are nailing the redfin big time in LBG recently


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dallas,
I did a Google maps search of Lake Burley Griffin, took a screen shop, blew it up to the same size as my photo and pasted the image of the map from the clipboard and drew a 4 pixel wide line representing the trip i took ( All done in Adobe Photoshop, the only program i paid attention to through my 4 years of design training ).

Ash,
Im pretty keen to go early Saturday and my sisters hassling me again so you can take that to the bank, maybe i can stop trolling for a minute to put the baitcasters to good use ( Casting over the passenger is scary ).

Red,
LOL you would have taken home about 10 carp on hand spear alone in under 1 minute at one stage, boiling water and they checked out the yak following lures with no intrest, FF was completely full with no space for natives! ( Oh and NO i havent popped the question, she is still on the quest I set her 5 years ago ).

Victor,
Man we should go for a paddle, i know you frequent LBG so it wont be long till we pull in some natives mate... Had any luck?

Guys,
Cheers mates hey, I was told on Sunday that it was Illegal to release Redfin and Carp in the A.C.T even though i know it hasnt been so must have recently changed the rules... Anyone know anymore about the subject?

Im gonna get sad if i have to dispose of Redfin all the time, so cute!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Paffoh,

I'm in for a paddle, Saturday seems my only choice this week, I will be going to Forster Sunday. I would like to go ealier but the Boss has the Yak carrier and it's her work car, she has me booked most of the week were I must show my face to social events for Xmas.

My luck ... well I think its like most of us in Canberra fishing LBG, we all play with redfin and dream of playing with the natives. The exception seems to be Funda, who seems to be the scholar of natives and their secret arts :shock: .

For throwing Redfin back, I think we need to get an offical responce as nobody really knows what the real answer is.

Victor


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Paff,

It's not illeagle to C&R redfin and carp in ACT, but it is recommended to dispatch them upon capture.

I've had this argument on that other site a few times mate and allways won, check the fisheries site in the freshwater section under introduced species :wink:

Sorry I dont have time to look for the link, but I got that itch again :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Funda,

Yeah thats where i thought i had read it before, I knew i wasnt going crazy! This guy was pretty adamant and got defensive when i scowled and said 'Since when?', Nice enough guy but he asked me a complicated question before 8am which most people will know is an extreme NO NO!

Im not much of a morning person, LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not saying that anyone should release them, I would prefer if C&R wasnt an option and your mate was right.

But it's your fish, you caught it and you have the right to make your own decisions, it's not any of my business or anyone elses.

OK gotta run I got a date with a green fish :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Funda said:


> Paff,
> 
> It's not illeagle to C&R redfin and carp in ACT, but it is recommended to dispatch them upon capture.


So . . . . you despatch them upon capture then C&R them?


----------

